# Q - What chain catcher on 2011- Look 566



## JohnnyG (Nov 22, 2011)

Q- guys ... Can I use a Roto chain catcher on my 2011- Look 566 with Shimano Ultegra ... I like the Rotor ... Any info would be Great ...


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

JohnnyG said:


> Q- guys ... Can I use a Roto chain catcher on my 2011- Look 566 with Shimano Ultegra ... I like the Rotor ... Any info would be Great ...


You shouldn't need a chain catcher, if your limit screws are adjusted right.


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

George M said:


> You shouldn't need a chain catcher, if your limit screws are adjusted right.


:idea: It's preventative.


----------



## JohnnyG (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info ... Got what I needed from Vee and other guys ... Going with the K=Edge chain catcher ... It's better to be safe than sorry ...


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

George M said:


> You shouldn't need a chain catcher, if your limit screws are adjusted right.


Someone should tell the mechanics that service all of the Pro Tour riders currently running chain catchers. I don't know why I assumed these guys would know how to adjust a limit screw.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

I've used a K-edge on my bikes for about 4 years and never needed it. Or have I? I would rather wonder if I need it than know that it would have prevented dropping a chain.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

My mistake, I looked it up and a lot of people are using them.
Now a question, what size would you use on a 27.2 seat post? Also I have a clamp on dérailleur. Would I have to use the fang? Thanks and sorry about the answer I gave you, but I never dropped a chain. I really don't know if many riders do, but it would be good insurance.


----------



## JohnnyG (Nov 22, 2011)

I just got off the phone with K-Edge -AceCo Sport Group ... The owner looked up, what I needed - What size clamp for the Look 566 Frame ... This is what I went with ... K13 , K-Edge road chain clamp-on Chain Catcher size 31.8, color GunMetal to match my Look 566 Shimano Group ... GREAT CS !!! Thanks again guys ...


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

JohnnyG said:


> I just got off the phone with K-Edge -AceCo Sport Group ... The owner looked up, what I needed - What size clamp for the Look 566 Frame ... This is what I went with ... K13 , K-Edge road chain clamp-on Chain Catcher size 31.8, color GunMetal to match my Look 566 Shimano Group ... GREAT CS !!! Thanks again guys ...




Thanks for the reply Johnny. I'll look that up now. I was thinking about the Dog Fang because of that long piece hanging down on the K model, if that came lose, I'm afraid it could cause some problems. I don't know for sure, I'm just trying to be safe.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

You might to have a look at this thread http://forums.roadbikereview.com/look/k-edge-chain-catcher-585-pics-256583.html


----------



## look566 (Aug 19, 2011)

Ppopp said:


> Someone should tell the mechanics that service all of the Pro Tour riders currently running chain catchers. I don't know why I assumed these guys would know how to adjust a limit screw.


Well, I'm running the K-edge. That said, one reason the Pro mechanics add chain catchers is to get the bike up to the Minimum weight limit (UCI rules). Might as well as some functional ballast, rather than just lead tape or some such.


----------

